# Medical issue but what?



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We are going to go to a specialist but think that maybe someone else has had this issue or at least suggestions on which direction to go. In general, Dancer is a happy, energetic & well behaved dog. 

She is normal for full blood test, fecal & urinalysis. Negative for Addison’s & thyroid. Since first of year: 3 times she had a ‘total shutdown’ every 2 weeks for a day she just slept, didn’t eat and was obviously not feeling well. Then we went a month & now she has had a skittish/distressed reactions. We get her home & she sleeps for a little while, then seems ok. Started a few days ago & 3 episodes where she ran away & even in the apartment trying to run away. We have stomach medicines to give her & are on a 1 protein food (lamb). Last night at agility, she was doing fantastic & then it hit. She ran around the walls of the arena very distressed. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is going on? I can get into more detail but didn’t want this to get too long. As you can imagine we want to find out what the problem is so we can make her feel better.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would be looking into neurological issues. I guess that because I worked with patients (human) that had reactions like this, I would be checking that end of things out. 

Good luck in tracking it down. Intermittent symptoms are harder to say the least, but I know you will persevere. 

Blessings to you on your journey.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you sure there is not some kind of seizure activity going on?


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

It sounds like the equivalent of grand Mal seizures in Humans. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

That was my first thought too, however there are so many neurological issues that have similar symptoms but different root causes. Has anything in the environment changed lately? Any spraying or anything going on. Something that could have triggered the start of the symptoms? This will be one of the specialists questions too.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

It's not a grand mal seizure. I've never seen a petite mal before but they generally involve more of a 'zone out' . . just staring into a corner . . or off into the distance . . almost unnoticeable.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

*Complex Partial Seizures*

Canine Epilepsy FAQ
Complex Partial Seizures (aka Psychomotor or Behavioral): Seizures: are associated with bizarre or complex behaviors that are repeated during each seizure. People with complex partial seizures experience distortions of thought, perception or emotion (usually fear), sometimes with unusual visual, olfactory, auditory and gustatory sensations. If dogs experience the same things, it may explain the lip-smacking, chewing, fly biting, aggression, vocalization, hysterical running, cowering or hiding in otherwise normal animals. Vomiting, diarrhea, abdominal distress, salivation, blindness, unusual thirst or appetite, and flank biting are other signs. There is an obvious lack of awareness though usually not lack of consciousness. Abnormal behaviors may last minutes or hours and can be followed by a generalized seizure. Complex partial seizures are usually associated with secondary epilepsy.

Canine Epilepsy, A description of seizures in dogs
A complex partial seizure will originate in the area of the brain that controls behavior and is sometimes called a psychomotor seizure. During this type of seizure, a dog’s consciousness is altered and he may exhibit bizarre behavior such as unprovoked aggression or extreme irrational fear. He may run uncontrollably, engage in senseless, repetitive behavior or have fly-snapping episodes where he appears to be biting at imaginary flies around his head.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

My first thought is seizure. We had a rottie about 6 years ago he started running around the house for no reason. He would just jump up from a completely relaxed state and run upstairs and downstairs. For a while that is all he would do. Then the running became his first sign of a grand mal seizure. He would run until he collapsed and started shaking. After it was over he would be disoriented and agressive like he didn't recognize us. Then he would sleep hard for a long time.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Has lyme's been ruled out?


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback. It sounds like the consensus is that this is a seizure type issue rather than digestive one. 

We will discuss the possibility of seizures with the vet. Hopefully they will be able to figure out just exactly what it is, what specialist to see (we are going to see a specialist for sure) & can medicate for it or do something to make them stop.

No, nothing in her environment has changed. She has had episodes before this but not very often. The frequency has obviously increased. Fortunately she isn't aggressive when this happens, just fearful. I am sure she has no idea what is happening.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We don't have lyme here at least not yet. Very few ticks also.


----------



## Taz-toy (Nov 22, 2012)

I would suggest video taping the episode when it happens. Then when you go the vet specialist can you can show the video instead of them trying to imagine the episode. Video tape every time it happens if possible since you might get different demonstrations with each episode that might might provide a clue to the specialist.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

How would you videotape an episode when you don't know when they happen?
Plus we don't have video equipment.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My vet told me there is no way of diagnosing a seizure without seeing an episode. I believe the only sure way of telling is by treating the dog with Phenobarbitol. If the seizures stop . . . *then* they know what was wrong.

Tonka went into rictus, on the operating table, right in front of her. The only way she knew for sure it was a seizure was that a shot of Phenobarb stopped it. Only then could she diagnose Epilepsy with a certainty. 

The onset of your episodes matches that of Epilepsy. Which would actually be good news, 'coz Epilepsy is easily treated. Some of us deal with it every day!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Many smart phones now have the capability of recording at least short bursts of video. Even a short segment of what you think is the behavior can help. Keep a log book of her episodes. Include what, where, when, and what she did. Include things like outside in sunlight, inside under florescent, before a meal, after a meal, was she sleeping or running around, etc anything and everything you can think of. Too much information is better then too little. 

Bodgers seizures turned out to be hypoglycemic in nature. No meds required, just a simple adjustment of his feeding schedule to include a small mid day meal and a snack at night before bed. 

Good luck tracking it down.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Searcher said:


> How would you videotape an episode when you don't know when they happen?
> Plus we don't have video equipment.


Your phone??


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We do not have cell phones.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Searcher said:


> We do not have cell phones.


you WHAT?!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Not all of us have all sorts of gadgets & we don't even use our landline often. We had cell phones for a year about 12 years ago & they were a total waste of money for us. We just don't talk on the phone, prefer email..... yes, I know we are very dated.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Searcher said:


> ..... yes, I know we are very dated.


Hey at least you use email!!!!!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Searcher said:


> We do not have cell phones.


Oh there are days that I wish I didn't have one... Then there are days I pretend I don't have one, and turn it off... SOmetimes I do wonder if technology has made things better or worse... I would rather talk to someone than to text... there are so many things that can be messed up in a text.  In fact I heard on of my students - a 17 yr old at that say she hated texts... I don't know why but it made me feel better....


I do hope your pup is doing better, it is so hard to have a sick baby and not know what is the cause. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

To me, it doesnt sound like a seizure. 

How old is your dog?


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Dancer is just over 3 years old. We have an appointment with a neurologist on April 4th.


----------

